# Game #8: @ Spurs 11/11 (Result: L, 92 - 83)



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Dallas Mavericks (5 - 2)*




















































* Jason Kidd | Josh Howard | Shawn Marion | Dirk Nowitzki | Eric Dampier*




* @ *









*San Antonio Spurs (3 - 3)*




















































*Tony Parker | Michael Finley | Richard Jefferson | Tim Duncan | Matt Bonner*​


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: Game #8: @ Spurs 11/11*

Duncan and Parker both sat during the Toronto game on Monday and are questionable for tonight. We're probably ganna have to wait til next week for a real game.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Game #8: @ Spurs 11/11*



SpursFans said:


> Go Spruths Go!


:laugh:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: Game #8: @ Spurs 11/11*



FreeMason Jr. said:


> Duncan and Parker both sat during the Toronto game on Monday and are questionable for tonight. We're probably ganna have to wait til next week for a real game.


Nevermind


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game #8: @ Spurs 11/11*

Spurs won 92 - 83


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Sloppy play and not enough energy, kinda expected this because it happened before against the Spurs when they didn't have Duncan and Parker or Ginobili. Considering the average age of this team and the fact that this was a back to back, I think Carlisle isn't going to try everything possible and pull the motivational tricks early in the season.

Too much Dirk at the end of this game, the Spurs were crowding him and it took too long to get into the play which resulted in a bad shot too often.


----------

